

Show HN: big big tweet - a tool for Twitter that can span multiple tweets - meeech

Hi. 
I made this last weekend -  http://bigbigtweet.appspot.com, and thought i would share it. Looking for feedback, thoughts.
Built on top of goog app engine, python, yui3. 
I also wrote a post about my experience making it - http://meeech.amihod.com/43210729
======
meeech
links for easy clicking:

site: <http://bigbigtweet.appspot.com>

post about making the site: <http://meeech.amihod.com/43210729>

